# Carpet installer



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

can anyone recommend a good place to take a 17' bass boat to have the carpet replaced?


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Ralph

For your consideration;

www.rhinoliner.com 

problem solved!!! 

jim


----------

